
The nine-year-old about to graduate from college - elmar
https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/science/this-nine-year-old-boy-is-about-to-graduate-from-college/vi-BBWOBdN
======
pizzaparty2
So does he just glide through books understanding everything on the first be
pass? If so what a lucky guy.

